# What companies will split your snowboard?



## ShredLife

ask this question on splitboard.com.

for a burton (and really andy diy) best bet is to find a machine shop near you that will cut it with a waterjet for you for $40-80 and go from there. Burton boards in particular have a solid plate that contains all the inserts and cutting it with a circular or band saw usually gets pretty ugly. 

on a diy i wouldn't bother with inside edges.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

ShredLife said:


> ask this question on splitboard.com.
> 
> for a burton (and really andy diy) best bet is to find a machine shop near you that will cut it with a waterjet for you for $40-80 and go from there.
> 
> on a diy i wouldn't bother with inside edges.


Cool thanks for the tip

Anyone have thoughts on using a board with the Alumifly core(Honeycomb shaped aluminum core) for splitting?

If I find a machine shop with a water cutter and get that done, who can do all the drilling required for the hardware?

Thanks again


----------



## ShredLife

splitboard.com is where are your definitive answers lie. i've only rode factory splits. 

i'm guessing you will probably have issues with a core like that. if you cut it and have to fill all the holes in the inside edge with epoxy or something that would suck. 

monk at down the middle splits is in park city - he did travis rice's splits for deeper... he's your best bet. google down the middle splits and call him up.. here's one he did - a T6

Splitboard.com Forums • View topic - monk151 T6 split?

sounds like it could be fragile, although this dude's has held up.. 

monk aint cheap tho


----------



## hikeswithdogs

ShredLife said:


> splitboard.com is where are your definitive answers lie. i've only rode factory splits.
> 
> i'm guessing you will probably have issues with a core like that. if you cut it and have to fill all the holes in the inside edge with epoxy or something that would suck.
> 
> monk at down the middle splits is in park city - he did travis rice's splits for deeper... he's your best bet. google down the middle splits and call him up.. here's one he did - a T6
> 
> Splitboard.com Forums • View topic - monk151 T6 split?
> 
> sounds like it could be fragile, although this dude's has held up..
> 
> monk aint cheap tho



Yea I ran across that after posting , but dam 950$ for the Karakoram binding split job would just blow my budget out of the water but I'm 100% sold on that binding configuration.


----------



## ShredLife

not including skins or poles. 

karakorums are cool, but you don't need them. the straps and buckles still suck. hell lots of people still run slider plates with regular bindings. 

Sparks are great and you can find older generations for cheap, new stuff for discounts.... 

just stuff to think about...


----------



## snowvols

Go ask Milo on 33rd how much they would charge. They might not do it since the aluminum core. Just go talk to them. They are super cool dudes there. I think they charge 200 or so + Voile hardware.


----------



## killclimbz

From what I remember, you want to split a wood core board. Anything else just turns out to be a disaster. PM Monk151 and ask him. He's the guy who has done customer splits for Travis Rice, Jeremy Jones, and others. I'm sure he'll give you the definitive answer if you can split that board or not. I'm pretty sure it's not though.


----------



## ShredLife

dude, peep the thread i linked to... monk did that t6 and OP said it lasted for 3 seasons so far... 

but yea, in general i would want to be cutting wood core boards.


----------



## killclimbz

Sorry shred I didn't link over to it. If Monk did it and it worked, then I'd say he can split it. The general rule of thumb has been to split wood core boards.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

At Monk's costs I might as well just go buy a new Burton Freebird or K2 Panaramic but what I really want is a Bill Goat or Solution. :-(


----------



## Sick-Pow

hikeswithdogs said:


> At Monk's costs I might as well just go buy a new Burton Freebird or K2 Panaramic but what I really want is a Bill Goat or Solution. :-(


bingo. way too expensive. just buy a factory splity.


----------



## snowvols

The only thing that irritates me about GNU and Lib splits is that you have to also but the Voile Kit. You spend 900 on board then another 300-400 more in being able to ride it. I know NS splits are 1300 so there really isn't a difference. Just frustrates me.


----------



## ShredLife

NS splits are 1000 and come with tip and tail clips and chinese hooks. buy pucks & sparks or Ks or get the rest of the voile kit with pucks/gaskets and sliders and away you goes. 

i'd be surprised to learn that any factory split comes without tip and tail clips and hooks..

dude someone needs to get the Rome splitty.. its only 600 bucks


----------



## snowvols

I meant to say this in my earlier post. Monk does an amazing job though. Look at the Banana Hammock he split for T-Rice. Wow is all I can say. That is a thing of beauty. 

Shred, you get the Rome split and let me know :laugh: I was going to buy a NS SL split this year, but the 1000 bucks was turned into going to the Canuck split fest in a couple weeks. That seemed more fun to me. If I remember correctly, last years T-Rice split from Lib didn't come with them. Correct me if I am wrong but I think that was the case. 

This talk about splits is pissing me off. Where is the snow?


----------



## ShredLife

last year's Trice was _*undrilled*_!! no inserts at all


----------



## snowvols

That's what it was! I knew I remember something was funny about it. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## ShredLife

yea, whenever you're lamenting the high costs of splits you can always remember what a fucking ripoff that bullshit was. $700 for something you can take straight home and start Tnutting... fucking joke


----------



## snowvols

Snowolf, I purchased some Sparks last week and wow the difference they make. I rocked slider plates for over a year but I felt it wasn't responsive. I assumed it was my board so I was going to get another board. I got sparks instead and now no fear to take my board anywhere. I highly recommend them or even the light rails. I don't know the type of discount you get with the light rails. As long as your stoked that's the important thing though. Also do you rock the dual climbing heel?


----------



## killclimbz

The Sparks are a huge difference. They are also more responsive than the light rails. When I went to Sparks it was like I was riding a brand new board. Plus another advantage with Spark bindings, is that you can also get their touring brackets, which also make a fairly big difference. Effort in skinning is lessened notably. I got a pair to demo and I thought it wouldn't be much of a difference and boy was I sure surprised. Side hilling is also easier because of the much more solid connection. Not something you have to get right away, but I do recommend picking them up when you can.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

I've been doing the whole Sparks Vs Karakoram research thing , really wish it was something I could demo and or see in person. I just don't understand the benefits\advantages of the Kara's(Do like the clips though) except the fact that you don't have to take your boot out of the binding to switch from tour to ride mode, is that really it I mean ship their 150$+ more for the cheapest model Vs the Blaze LT(Sparks)

Right now I have it down to 3 splits to save for this upcoming summer and leaning towards the Spark LT for bindings with chomps if I can afford it somehow.

1.K2 Panaromic--200-250$ less than other 2 boards sold at Backcountry.com, love the skin clip holes and am familiar with board ride\shape. Best pow board of the 3 IMO

2.GNU Billy Goat--Comes with Kara clips+Magnatraction sold at Backcountry.com, Stiffest board of bunch probably best board for high speed or variable snow conditions.

3.Jones solution--Comes with Kara clips+50$ cheaper than Billy Goat plus inner and outer edge Magne-Traction probably the best of the 3 when in touring mode.

Thoughts?

What the heck is the diff between Sparc LT and non-LT besides 50$; looks like a pin with a loop attached to it?!?!?

I'll eventually ask over at the splitboard borums just want to get my shit together first and waiting for account to be activated


----------



## ShredLife

i'd get the K2 if you can still find it with the skins, if i were you...

i would not get a Jones until they get their shit together. with boards that should be factory seconds shipping out and inexcusable pre/and into-the season waits for product to get into stores and riders hands i don't really care who owns the company or how sick their shit is.

the LT touring bracket is what the price difference you're seeing is. the touring bracket replaces the voile one and is a way smoother skinning interface. you want it.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

ShredLife said:


> i'd get the K2 if you can still find it with the skins, if i were you...
> 
> i would not get a Jones until they get their shit together. with boards that should be factory seconds shipping out and inexcusable pre/and into-the season waits for product to get into stores and riders hands i don't really care who owns the company or how sick their shit is.
> 
> the LT touring bracket is what the price difference you're seeing is. the touring bracket replaces the voile one and is a way smoother skinning interface. you want it.


Got it thanks for that, so the LT is for if you DON'T already have the Voile mounts?(which I don't)

Yea if I get the K2 I'd get the board only(599$ retail) and not the entire package that comes with the skins\ Voile pucks\rails whatever. I ride a 2010 157w K2 turbodream today so I'm familiar with the shape and camber profile of the panoramic


----------



## ShredLife

hikeswithdogs said:


> Got it thanks for that, so the LT is for if you DON'T already have the Voile mounts?(which I don't)


yea, that or replacing them - which it'd be worth it to do.. the LT system is super solid, none of the slop that the voile bracket develops... and i think its lighter too.


----------



## killclimbz

why would you buy the Panoramic with out skins? 

The LT Bracket is nice, but not necessary if you get the full Voile kit with their touring brackets. Something I would recommend picking up at a later date.

You are going to have to have a Voile or Karakorum interface. Typically you can pick up the full Voile kit on a board for a lot cheaper than you can buy a board and a Karakorum interface. Even with Spark bindings. Which you can get away for now, just using the slider plates on a pair of bindings of your choice. 

Touring crampons are nice but you probably won't need them until spring. You can wait on those too.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

killclimbz said:


> why would you buy the Panoramic with out skins?
> 
> The LT Bracket is nice, but not necessary if you get the full Voile kit with their touring brackets. Something I would recommend picking up at a later date.
> 
> You are going to have to have a Voile or Karakorum interface. Typically you can pick up the full Voile kit on a board for a lot cheaper than you can buy a board and a Karakorum interface. Even with Spark bindings. Which you can get away for now, just using the slider plates on a pair of bindings of your choice.
> 
> Touring crampons are nice but you probably won't need them until spring. You can wait on those too.


If I could could buy just the Board+Skins I would but the kit with the all the Voile parts which most of which I won't need is 900$ Vs 600$.

killclimbz so are you saying I still need some Voile parts if I by the Spark LT's? This is what I'm confused about


----------



## killclimbz

Yes. You need the pucks and touring brackets in addition the Chinese hooks, and tip clips. 

Spark bindings just put the binding onto the slider plate making a closer more solid connection to the Viole interface.


----------



## walove

Snowolf said:


> I just wish they weren't so damn expensive! Sparks does not offer proforms either...


if you contact spark directly they sometimes have 2nds that they will sell for a discount


----------



## snowvols

Josh,

The skin system on the K2 is different than other boards. They have holes on each end of the board in which the skins connect to instead of connecting to the tail and tip. Go to Milo they had a few K2 splits in stock with the full kit if you are wanting to look at in the person. Also Salt Lake Surf in Sugarhouse has several Karakoram setups left as well as Sparks. The owner is super cool and I am sure you could talk to him about pros and cons of each. I believe he rides a Karakoram setup but don't quote me on that.


----------

